

A/A Testing: How I increased conversions 300% by doing absolutely nothing - damohasi
http://kadavy.net/blog/posts/aa-testing/

======
sharemywin
I think you make a great point. If you're think A/B testing is important grow
your business big enough to hire a statistician.

